# TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter, 802.11g and DirectTivo



## stryton (May 19, 2004)

I have a Samsung SIR-S4040R. I just bought a TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter, 802.11g in hopes of getting it to work with my Vonage. 

Will this work with my Tivo? Tivo's website says the following:

"For use with a TiVo Series2 DVR only. Not for use with a TiVo® Series1 DVR (with no USB ports) or DIRECTV DVR with TiVo®. Not intended to be plugged into a PC or Mac."

-I didn't read the fine print until after I ordered it.

However, I read about a hack somewhere about getting the USB ports to work.

Should I cancel my order? Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

cancel
no Wireless G will work with a Directivo period.


----------



## stryton (May 19, 2004)

Will cancel first thing tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Some wireless B devices will work if you hack the unit, and of course several wired USB/ethernet adapters. Wired will give you far superior network performance and reliability.


----------



## nobodeuno (Dec 11, 2004)

Purchase a 802.11G Wireless bridge and a USB2.0 USB dongle if your looking to get Wireless G speeds...its the best thing I ever did for my Tivo.

I purchased Netgear Wireless Gaming adapter and a Netgear Dongle...works perfectly!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

nobodeuno said:


> Purchase a 802.11G Wireless bridge and a USB2.0 USB dongle if your looking to get Wireless G speeds...its the best thing I ever did for my Tivo.
> 
> I purchased Netgear Wireless Gaming adapter and a Netgear Dongle...works perfectly!


Would that be on a standalone TiVo? The DirecTiVo does not support a wireless G adapter even with hacking.


----------



## nobodeuno (Dec 11, 2004)

rminsk said:


> Would that be on a standalone TiVo? The DirecTiVo does not support a wireless G adapter even with hacking.


Yes this is a DTivo with 4.0 oni t.

I didn't say a wireless G adapter I said a wireless G Bridge....there is a difference there.

What I did was buy a USB2.0 Netgear Ethernet Adapter and then daisy chained it via Ethernet cable with a Netgear Wireless Game adapter (Basically a Wireless Bridge). The whole setup cost me ~$40 and it was worth every penny.

I can get model #'s if needed.

Hope that helps,

Justin


----------



## Scott in CO (Oct 27, 2003)

I did something similiar to nobodeuno. I have two Linksys wireless routers (WRT54G), and I updated the firmware with Alchemy so they support WDS (Wireless Distribution System). I then configured one as my main router supporting DHCP on the main level of my house, and I put the other one on the lower level of my house configured as a wireless bridge. The second router acts as a wireless access point, greatly extending the range and strength of my wireless signal on the lower level. I can also connect wired devices like one of my Dtivos to the second router, allowing "wired" access to a device where I don't have networking cable already run.

The older models of the WRT54G have open-source firmware, and there are many versions of new firmware you can download. In addition to the WDS capability, the Alchemy firmware also allows you to increas the transmission strength. These routers default to a transmission strength of 28mw, but you can set them as high as 251mw. I have my two set at 175, and they have an excellent connection.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> The older models of the WRT54G have open-source firmware, and there are many versions of new firmware you can download.


Thibor (currently 15c) is probably the easiest third-party firmware to use on a WRT54G/GL/GS, as it can be flashed with Linksys' TFTP utility.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

nobodeuno said:


> I can get model #'s if needed.
> 
> Justin


Please do.

Thanks.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

You can use a ZyXel P-330W (under $50 at CompUSA) as a wireless bridge.


----------



## nobodeuno (Dec 11, 2004)

WGE111 = Wireless Bridge
FA120 = Wired USB Adapter

I think the WGE111 was slightly cheaper before because I got in on a rebate but still its not too expensive. 

I found the FA120 for like $12 from justdeals.com and they were good to buy from.

Oh and I found the WGE111 for $40 at Compusa.com So for $52 + shipping/tax per Tivo you can have a Total wireless G solution.

Hope that helps


----------



## stryton (May 19, 2004)

Here's what I have:

I have the WRTP54G for my Vonage:

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...626380&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper

I currently have an extra Netgear Wirlegg G router sitting around. What would be the best products to purchase to get this working. I would be willing to spend around $50. I just get sick of having to run a telephone cable across my basement floor and attach it to my router. It gets very annoying.


----------



## Spikeypando (Apr 30, 2004)

MMMMkay.
I am lost. Confused.... 
--------------------------
*I have the hughes network brand dtivo,
series 2
HDVR2
software ver: 6.2-01-2151*
-------------------------
How do I get this thing updated without a phone line? I have broadband,
What exactly do I need to make this happen??? WI FI usb adapter thing happen?? Can it happen?
any help is appreciated!!!!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If it has v6.2 software on it then it is already updated....


----------



## clydes (May 25, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> If it has v6.2 software on it then it is already updated....


My understanding is Directv 6.2 does not support USB. Its not enabled for us Directv owners. 


You'll have to modify (hack) the software running your Directv tivo unit to get the usb enabled. There are loads of threads out there describing how to do that.

If I am wrong, somebody please correct me!


----------



## stryton (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, you need the hack. Some people have indicated in this thread that with a wireless G bridge and a USB 2.0 ethernet adapter you can do what I'm looking to do.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Spikeypando said:


> --------------------------
> *I have the hughes network brand dtivo,
> series 2
> HDVR2
> ...


Yes you need to hack to use the USB ports, but my response was for Spikeypando who asked how to get it updated without a phoneline..... since he said it had 6.2 on it then he didn't need to do anything.


----------



## Spikeypando (Apr 30, 2004)

Kewl thanks! I am updated and my phone line is working so I can calm down. Now just saving the $$ for the newest Tivo........


----------

